# FYI, Mexico Hunters



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

http://www.caller.com/news/2011/may/17/family-of-falfurrias-man-fears-for-his-safety-in/


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Sad. Here is one from this morning. A rare positive post.
http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2011/05/mexican-communities-fighting-back.html


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope he makes it out of there alive! Sounds like a good hearted son just caring for his Dad.

sad story.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Did anybody see the San Ferando Tamps article on the front page of the San antonio Express the other day about the mass graves that have become a Mexcian National Shrine, the goc arrested 10 in the city gov for allowing citizens to be murdered, we use to go to SF down the Concho river to past all of the dove hunting operations, what a shame dope has done to both sides of the Rio Grande, I went to SF in 91 and that was 2 hot for me then, can not imagine what its like down there nowdays, sounds like that kid was taking care of his dad and somebody wanted to steal that ranch and not pay for it especially if his dad was passing away, did you read the coments to that article on there site??


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I used to hunt mexico but deer aren't worth dying for. But i must admit it is tempting. I'll stay on my kansas place.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Best advise is to stay current on where the violence is occurring, and that goes for right here in the USA as much as Mexico.

Mexico is huge, being almost three times the size of Texas and measuring 2,000 miles from north to south. Most of Mexico, like the US is relatively safe, and parts like Cozumel are among the safest places on earth.

Here's a couple of exerts from the U.S. State Department...



> Millions of U.S. citizens safely visit Mexico each year, including more than 150,000 who cross the border every day for study, tourism or business and at least one million U.S. citizens who live in Mexico. The Mexican government makes a considerable effort to protect U.S. citizens and other visitors to major tourist destinations. Resort areas and tourist destinations in Mexico generally do not see the levels of drug-related violence and crime reported in the border region and in areas along major trafficking routes. Nevertheless, crime and violence are serious problems and can occur anywhere. While most victims of violence are Mexican citizens associated with criminal activity, the security situation poses serious risks for U.S. citizens as well.





> *Violence along the U.S. - Mexico Border
> *
> You should be especially aware of safety and security concerns when visiting the northern border states of Northern Baja California, Sonora, Chihuahua, Nuevo Leon, and Tamaulipas. Much of the country's narcotics-related violence has occurred in the border region. More than a third of all U.S. citizens killed in Mexico in 2010 whose deaths were reported to the U.S. government were killed in the border cities of Ciudad Juarez and Tijuana. Narcotics-related homicide rates in the border states of Nuevo Leon and Tamaulipas have increased dramatically in the past two years.


You can read the full report here...

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/tw/tw_5440.html

Unfortunately, the State Department doesn't issue travel warnings for the dangerous places in the United States.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Best advise is to stay current on where the violence is occurring, and that goes for right here in the USA as much as Mexico.
> 
> Mexico is huge, being almost three times the size of Texas and measuring 2,000 miles from north to south. Most of Mexico, like the US is relatively safe, and parts like Cozumel are among the safest places on earth.
> 
> ...


Freaking Cozumel has nothing to do with the border drug cartel wars here in Texas. That is like comparing the Crystal Meth statistics of Houston and Luckenbach. I don't recall anywhere I have been in the USA as being classified as "relatively safe".


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

One of my friends was born in Piedras Negras (excuse my spelling) and he is about 60 years old, is a US Citizen, and has been here 50 years. He visits his family every year. He said he would not step 1 ft. in Mexico now for all the money in the world. Every store, gas station, small business in that town have been signed over to the cartels by threat of violence. All police officers are on cartel payroll there. Every citizen who works there work directly or indirectly for the cartels. The middle class have all left, the upper class are the cartels and those who pay protection from the cartels, and the poor are all soilders or employees of the cartels. The whole population of an entire city and surrounding area is lost. Kiddnapping, murder,extortion are every day events there he says, with most of it being unreported. It is spreading to other areas of Mexico as well. Travel on Mexican Hi-Ways is suicide now. The cartels are charging 600 dollars a vehicle for safe passage in Northern Mexico, and even issue a letter of safe passage after you pay up. If you refuse to pay the 600, they take a hostage and it is 6000 to reclaim the hostage with a 10 day time limit. What a mess. This man is a very successful, respected, small business owner I have known for many years and I never heard him stretch the truth or lie.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't recall anywhere I have been in the USA as being classified as "relatively safe".


Remember your hometown. I survived the Rapture. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Remember your hometown. I survived the Rapture. rs


LOL... it was almost safe.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Freaking Cozumel has nothing to do with the border drug cartel wars here in Texas. That is like comparing the Crystal Meth statistics of Houston and Luckenbach. I don't recall anywhere I have been in the USA as being classified as "relatively safe".


You just made my point. It would be ignorant for a tourist from another country to refuse to come to Texas to visit Luckenbach based on bad news reports from parts of Houston.

But there are, in fact, people even today from not only overseas, but even from states like New York who think all of Texas is desert with outlaws and Indians ready to attack them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> You just made my point. It would be ignorant for a tourist from another country to refuse to come to Texas to visit Luckenbach based on bad news reports from parts of Houston.
> 
> But there are, in fact, people even today from not only overseas, but even from states like New York who think all of Texas is desert with outlaws and Indians ready to attack them.


I know wealthy families who live in Mexico, mostly all in Cuidad del Carmen. Even they are having to take travel precautions now. That ain't Luckenbach...


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

But there are, in fact, people even today from not only overseas, but even from states like New York who think all of Texas is desert with outlaws and Indians ready to attack them.[/QUOTE]

Might not be a bad idea if we let a few of those folks from New York keep thinking that.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think this is pretty darn close to reality compared to anything we have heard so far... As far as the resort towns... lets not forget about the Americans who lost their life in Cancun when a bar was raided and set on fire... probably for not paying the extortion money as Sea-Slug mentioned...



Sea-Slug said:


> One of my friends was born in Piedras Negras (excuse my spelling) and he is about 60 years old, is a US Citizen, and has been here 50 years. He visits his family every year. He said he would not step 1 ft. in Mexico now for all the money in the world. Every store, gas station, small business in that town have been signed over to the cartels by threat of violence. All police officers are on cartel payroll there. Every citizen who works there work directly or indirectly for the cartels. The middle class have all left, the upper class are the cartels and those who pay protection from the cartels, and the poor are all soilders or employees of the cartels. The whole population of an entire city and surrounding area is lost. Kiddnapping, murder,extortion are every day events there he says, with most of it being unreported. It is spreading to other areas of Mexico as well. Travel on Mexican Hi-Ways is suicide now. The cartels are charging 600 dollars a vehicle for safe passage in Northern Mexico, and even issue a letter of safe passage after you pay up. If you refuse to pay the 600, they take a hostage and it is 6000 to reclaim the hostage with a 10 day time limit. What a mess. This man is a very successful, respected, small business owner I have known for many years and I never heard him stretch the truth or lie.


----------

